# Been Scammed!! Please Read



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/interstate-motorsports/106287-been-scammed.html



it wasnt me but I think there are some good lessons to be learned from this thread and also has some contact info incase this happens to you.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Man people are getting worse and worse....that sucks.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Imagine the guy trying to say Kawi famous V-force John ripped him off. 

He picked the wrong guy to scam...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm... if they havent banned him from their forum..... :thinking: are they not just as guilty? Just saying... It reads as if, he's still there sellin in classifieds... I would have banned him on the spot. They need to as well. Im searching our database for that user name right now.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think they have banned him but he wanted his account deleted. I searched to and found no sign of that username.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me either


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw that the other day on there forum. Cant believe he tried to screw John. and then post a picture of a clutch that doesnt even look anything like the one he sent. People will do some crazy things! sad thing is theres really nothing they can do because He has done it so much he learned how to get away with it so he wont even get a slap on the wrist.


----------

